# MSD 6AL Install Tips



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

im going to install a MSD 6AL on my 97 GA16DE. i searched the sr20deforum and found a thread from which JWT supplied instructions for installing it with the SR20DE.

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7234&highlight=MSD+ignition 

im thinking the procedure is the similar for my engine. anyone have any clearer digi pics/wiring pics of an install?

thanks


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

nevermind, MSD is mailing me instructions.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Cut the wires going to your coil and give yourself 1 1/2 " from the connector so you can reuse the connector. One should be green and one should be Black with a red stripe. Connect the green wire from your engine harness to the white trigger wire on the MSD. Use the Black/red stripe wire as the ignition 12v signal to your msd. Then from there use the Coil connector that you cut from your engine harness and wire it into the MSD coil output, I believe it will be the Orange + and Black - from the MSD. Other than that you have the Battery 12 volt signal into the MSD and the Ground into the MSD. That should really be it. Let me know if you have any questions.

laterz...Jody


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

thanks for the tips! one question though, the ballast resistor and condenser should be removed right?


----------

